# Misys Software Help



## Latisha Coles (Apr 22, 2008)

Does anyone use Misys at their office.  I need some help with getting around in the system.  Posting, write offs, and reports.  I would greatly appreciate any help.

Thanks...


----------



## cristakelley (Apr 22, 2008)

*Misys*

I worked with MISYS for 5 years and ran production reports as well as posted receipts and writeoffs. But I have not worked with MISYS in 5 months.


----------



## kreibman (May 9, 2008)

I have worked both on Misys PM and Misys Tiger for 10 + years.  What questions do you have?


----------



## vwp0755 (May 21, 2008)

I currently work on Misys Tiger.  I will try to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## broo4909 (May 22, 2008)

*cb*

I work with misys tiger for 6 years i will try to help.


----------



## broo4909 (May 22, 2008)

I work with misys tiger for 6 years i will try to help.


----------



## Cymerick (May 31, 2008)

*Misys*

I work on Misys too, I'll keep you all in my prayers.  Awful program.


----------

